
iPhone 6S Teardown - asptimothy
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+6s+Teardown/48170
======
stephengillie
I honestly expected the battery to be bigger. What are the other components,
and how can we minimize/obviate those so batteries can use more space?

